

Most Americans Don’t Know Bitcoin While Some Guess Xbox - T-A
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-12-12/most-americans-don-t-know-bitcoin-while-some-guess-xbox.html

======
wilg
Alternately, 42% of Americans have heard of Bitcoin and know it is a virtual
currency.

